# Firearms Humor & Memes



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

........


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

*Love this one!!!


*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

======


----------



## fogtender

*Re: Firearms Humor*



B_Skurka said:


>


 
To be fair, there is no clip in it, so there is a good chance there is only one bullet in the rifle.... Wonder why they didn't want him to have a clip in an active war zone?


----------



## ddrane2115

*Re: Firearms Humor*

with the barrell pointing where it is, one bullet would be enough!   he was to busy inventing the interweb to do any actual shooting.


----------



## CityGirl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

bump!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Daddy meets her prom date-


----------



## squerly

*Re: Firearms Humor*



fogtender said:


> To be fair, there is no clip in it


There's no magazine it it either...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

She will kill you with a smile on her face!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Especially for Dawg and Bob from CA.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Hewjt

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I support gun control..I use both hands


----------



## rlk

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If there where no guns ,Would the anti gun people invent some to ban?


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Short bus said:


> If there where no guns ,Would the anti gun people invent some to ban?




Nope.  If England is any example, and I think it is, they'd move on to banning knives!  Pretty Flamingo can address this,
I believe.


----------



## snowtrac jim

*Re: Firearms Humor*

it is against the law to carry any blade in england. does not stop the ghetto mentality of some though.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



snowtrac jim said:


> it is against the law to carry any blade in england. does not stop the ghetto mentality of some though.




Which was my point.  Once they have "all we really want" they say, "Oh, there just one more _little_ thing!" 
None of this is about public safety or "gun" control -- just plain _*control*_!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



snowtrac jim said:


> it is against the law to carry any blade in england. does not stop the ghetto mentality of some though.



Changed days.  When I was growing up every boy was expected to carry a pocket knife.  He was also expected to use it to sharpen the pencil of any girl who asked.


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If they take my guns I will need more training so I can take thier guns.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Short bus said:


> If they take my guns I will need more training so I can take thier guns.



That, my friend, is one way to look at it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Short bus said:


> If they take my guns I will need more training so I can take thier guns.




Get a copy of Colonel Rex Applegate's book "Kill or Get Killed" and Micheal Janich's book "Knife Fighting:  A Practical
Course".  Neither one is a substitute for live training but they are better than trying to learn via OJT, as it were!

Of course, once they have taken your guns, your knife will be next.


----------



## baldy347

*Re: Firearms Humor*



EastTexFrank said:


> Changed days.  When I was growing up every boy was expected to carry a pocket knife.  He was also expected to use it to sharpen the pencil of any girl who asked.




 Sharpened many TEACHER'S pencils- way back when...


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



EastTexFrank said:


> Changed days.  When I was growing up every boy was expected to carry a pocket knife.  He was also expected to use it to sharpen the pencil of any girl who asked.



My philosophy on this was summed up quite well in the book _"On Your Own in the Wilderness"_ (Brad Angier & Col.
Townsend Whelen, 1958):

_Mrs. Whelen's aunt, who taught high school Latin for thirty years in  Nebraska, had the right idea. She asked every class, "Which boys
have a  jackknife in their pocket?" The ones who had none did not rate very  high with her.

Her philosophy was that if a boy did not have a knife and know how to  use it, he was not likely to grow up able to do many things for
himself._

I didn't sharpen any girls' pencils (each class room had two sharpeners) but a lot of string was cut and a few rubber
bands that got tangled up in girls' hair.  And a number of valuable lessons were learned along the way.


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I always carry a jackknife in my pocket.  It is a pretty one with silver and turquoise inlay but still very practical.  Amazing how often it comes in handy.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The first ("black, scary looking") one is my everyday carry knife; the second is like the one used for "dress" occasions (mine has
black instead of the pearl around the turquoise).  Both will get sharp enough to shave with and will hold that edge for a long time!


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Firearms Humor*

That demaskis steel is somthing to respect.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Firearms Humor*

To me  Idaho looks like a meat cleaver


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

She may not have gun control but her pooper looks fine!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I guess this fits here .....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*







True hypocrisy is being against private gun ownership for over twenty years, voting against gun owner rights, and
then saying, "I don't want your guns.  I support your Second Amendment rights!"

Oh, wait ... that's not _hypocrisy_ is it?  That's *LYING!*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



muleman said:


> View attachment 67286



I wish that I could get one of those.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



muleman said:


> View attachment 67236




You know, that is the best picture of Senator Fineswine I've ever seen!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



EastTexFrank said:


> I wish that I could get one of those.




Here's what turned up in a quick search:


Zazzle - round, two diameters

http://www.zazzle.com/dont_like_guns_dont_buy_one_sticker-217892158267656550

Amazon - rectangular

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/humorous-saying-biker-window-sticker/dp/B001RBBHS0"]Amazon.com: Don't like guns don't buy one humorous saying biker decal vinyl window decal sticker.: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Thanks.  I never thought of Googling it.  Dumb!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Firearms Humor*

That sounds about right.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



muleman said:


> View attachment 68709




Oh, come on now.  Eric Holder never sent *any* guns to Mexico!





(By accident)


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Sometimes you have to get out the big guns..........





Yeah the gun is nice too!


----------



## JEV

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Bamby

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.,.


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## muleman RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Short bus

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Don advertise. I don't have any guns do you.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Not really funny.  But I like it....


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

More true than funny ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Uh Huh


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Right on Mr. Spock


----------



## rlk

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Ban B&D Drills now?

Bob


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Be careful looking below if you have coffee or a drink in your mouth.  




you have been warned.   







.....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

NICE Mug


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Now I lay me down to sleep ....


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Dewalts answer to home protection that doesn't require a registration or license.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Good ones Bob ... A Pelosi, Reid or Gabby Gifford bumper sticker could work also.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

AR-15  Barbie Doll For Guys.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

yup


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> ...


Not wanting to be left out, Smith & Wesson has come out with a *working* gun they call "The Congressional Special".


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjicZtVystc"]Senator Cruz Shoots M249 at Shield Shooting Sports Complex - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

hmmmm...  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBX7mEBVOao"]HUNTER EDUCATION GUN SAFETY WINCHESTER SXP FAIL ORIGINAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Glockamole


----------



## kcvet

*Re: Firearms Humor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmM33I4PlFk"]massive recoil rifle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## kcvet

*Re: Firearms Humor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsVCHE7ayPE"]Gunny & Glock - Wrong Diner - Extended Version - YouTube[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2gCFOtaZPo"]Gunny & Glock - Wrong Girl - Extended Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

  Today I swung my front door wide open and placed my Remington 12 gauge semi-auto shotgun right in the doorway. I put 9 shells beside it, then left it alone and went about my business.

    “While I was gone, the mailman delivered my mail, the neighbor boy across the street mowed the yard, a girl walked her dog down the street, and quite a few cars stopped at the stop sign near the front of my house.

    “After about an hour, I checked on the gun. It was still sitting there, right where I had left it. It hadn’t moved itself. It certainly hadn’t killed anyone, even with the numerous opportunities it had presented to do so. In fact, it hadn’t even loaded itself.

    “Well you can imagine my surprise, with all the hype by the Left and the Media about how dangerous guns are and how they kill people.

    “I must be in possession of the laziest gun in the world.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Nails it.


----------



## Umberto

*Re: Firearms Humor*



kcvet said:


> massive recoil rifle - YouTube



Yup, old repost from AccurateReloading.com - a forum I used to frequent. 

That's the owner's indoor range. He's Muslim big game hunter, pretty rare, I imagine.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Umberto said:


> Yup, old repost from AccurateReloading.com - a forum I used to frequent.
> 
> That's the owner's indoor range. He's Muslim big game hunter, pretty rare, I imagine.


Rare?  I dunno.  Seems to to me hunting Muslims is a pretty big game in some areas.


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



MrLiberty said:


> /QUOTE]
> Are we sure that's wrong?  I mean, that IS an ATF agent!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Oh I like this one!  My husband could not understand why he couldn't use my sewing scissors to cut coupons out of the newspaper.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Leni said:


> Oh I like this one!  My husband could not understand why he couldn't use my sewing scissors to cut coupons out of the newspaper.



When we bought our first home my wife wanted a couple of telephone jacks installed.  You should have heard her when she saw me using scissors to cut the wire. 

Jim


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Just get a pair of Cutco's.  They'll cut a quarter in half then go cut paper or cloth like nothing happened. 
_Oh, and Mrs. Zoom now hides them from me._


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> When we bought our first home my wife wanted a couple of telephone jacks installed.  You should have heard her when she saw me using scissors to cut the wire.
> 
> Jim



I can just imagine.  How long did it take you to recover?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Leni said:


> I can just imagine.  How long did it take you to recover?



Everything was fine until I asked why my wire cutting scissors could cut cloth but you can't cut wire with cloth scissors.


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Ooops!  You do realize that you are lucky to still be alive and walking.


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

You'll shoot your eye out, modern edition
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> You'll shoot your eye out, modern edition
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


That is one of the best Photo Shop jobs I've seen!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*

My DH was looking at those the other day.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## JEV

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I have to agree.


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.................


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*

A police officer called the station on his radio. 
 "I have an interesting case here. An old lady shot her husband for stepping on the floor she just mopped." 
 "Have you arrested the woman?" 
 "Not yet. The floor's still wet."


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

50 Caliber Handgun ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

No humor ...just the facts ...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.......


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.......


----------



## Leni

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Love Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Leni said:


> Love Bugs Bunny.




I miss Bugs Bunny...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## squerly

*Re: Firearms Humor*

..........


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoFKskvSq4"]How to Create a Gun-Free America in 5 Easy Steps - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## jimbo

*Re: Firearms Humor*



FrancSevin said:


>



I love that one.

There's another floating around of Bloomie on his way to an anti gun conference in DC with 5 of New York's finest surrounding him.


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Time for everyone to see this again and for those who have not seen this is proper gun control.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KvO-8IvoCI"]Gun Control works "Thank God for Guns" and Gun Control. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Sometimes I can't decide if I should laugh or if I should cry at the stupidity of the human race


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Melensdad said:


> Sometimes I can't decide if I should laugh or if I should cry at the stupidity of the human race


Damn bet it would hurt to be shot with one of those!


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Catavenger said:


> Damn bet it would hurt to be shot with one of those!


Yep.  You'd be (cough) _*screwed*_ for sure!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

In Order To Protect All Chickens


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

What if I told you ...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Thank You to the lady ....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Umberto

*Re: Firearms Humor*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## deand1

*Re: Firearms Humor*



mtntopper said:


> View attachment 81506



To add to that, I travel from state to state and in and out of public buildings.  I have to keep watch over where I can and can not carry a concealed weapon, while the perp doesn't abide by that same rule.  This is a worry to me and hope someday that all states allow it's citizens to be able to protect themselves and their loved ones.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Grabbing Guns


----------



## kcvet

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## kcvet

*Re: Firearms Humor*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TC2xTCb_GU"]I Like Guns - Steve Lee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I told her guns make me feel ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Do you think guns are bad?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor*






[emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Who need guns when you have 911 .........................


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Big Dog said:


> Who need guns when you have 911 .........................





If getting shot doesn't change the plans of home invaders, the wrong caliber was used.


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Guns Offend You?


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Deaths per 100k


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Just an average day on an average road in Indiana


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Melensdad said:


> Just an average day on an average road in Indiana



Open carry in Virginia.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



mtntopper said:


> View attachment 83280
> 
> If getting shot doesn't change the plans of home invaders, the wrong caliber was used.



How did I miss that one?  I love it!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Protect kids. Ban assault clips


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

. .


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Breaking News: ISIS calls for stricter Gun Control laws ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> . .


...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

It is sad how stupid these people are.  

------

The stupid is great with this one.

I’ve always imagined that liberal politicians were either foolish, evil, or corrupt (or some conglomeration of all of these), but I never imagined that one of them would prove my belief as perfectly as New Hampshire Democrat Jeanne Shaheen ﻿

Senator Shaheen (D-NH) is from a pro-gun state where thousands of her constituents own the left’s villain du jour, the AR-15. These simple facts didn’t stop her from saying something incredibly stupid during a recent interview on the radio show, Mitchell in the Morning. She argued that AR-15s and other similar guns should be banned and that anyone who tries to buy such a weapon is only “buying it to do bad things.” I kid you not. What Shaheen must not realize is that the AR-15 is one of the most popular rifles in America, and over 5 million Americans own at least one. If they were buying it “to do bad things” we would all have already heard about it.

Here’s what she said:

“Well, I think people need to have their voices heard, and what I’ve heard from people in New Hampshire is they think there’s reasonable legislation that we can pass including things like looking at the types of weapons that so easy for people to get.

The fact is, the AR-15, the gun that (Omar) Mateen used, that’s a weapon of war; it’s advertised as being able do technologically advances in killing people that previous weapons have been unable to do and somebody who is buying that kind of a weapon isn’t buying it for target shooting. They’re not buying it to go out and hunt deer. You don’t need an AK-47 or an AR-15 to hunt deer. They’re buying it to do bad things and we need to recognize that and address it.”
http://eaglerising.com/34454/democrat-leader-says-people-only-buy-ar-15s-to-do-bad-things/


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The story of the " weapon of war", the AR-15, that is used by no military in the world.  Some politicians are stupid or ignorant or both!!!!


----------



## JEV

*Re: Firearms Humor*



EastTexFrank said:


> The story of the " weapon of war", the AR-15, that is used by no military in the world.  Some politicians are stupid or ignorant or both!!!!



I vote BOTH!


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Yep


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

A short gun story


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Daisy 856


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*



*Or will we?*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Don't know what it is . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The hunter


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I only bought 3 boxes


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Boar Snakes on sale at Gander Mountain!

I love catalogs. Never know when you might find something you didn't know you needed. 

There's a certain amount of entertainment value too.


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> There's a certain amount of entertainment value too.


You're looking for too much entertainment value if you read all the magazines upside-down.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



bczoom said:


> You're looking for too much entertainment value if you read all the magazines upside-down.



Are you seeing the pic upside down?


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> Are you seeing the pic upside down?


Yes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

How odd. 

DOC, help!


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I see the original upside down too.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

It's upside down for me as well


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Mmmm I love the smell of hoppes  #9gun oil. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The rest of us see it has Hoppe's #6


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Happiness is needing a pallet jack for your ammo storage vault.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> Happiness is needing a pallet jack for your ammo storage vault.



I don't have that much but I have enough to keep the Texas National Guard at bay for a while.  

Besides, the County Sheriff said that when they start confiscating guns and ammo, they'll have to start at his house ... he'll call me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

. . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

A bullet . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Shot Glass


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> Shot Glass


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Meanwhile ..... at the range.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor*



mtntopper said:


> View attachment 87106


Lmao. I have the same problem with guitars. 

living the dream


----------



## Dmorency

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> Meanwhile ..... at the range.


Do you have one titled
"later at the dentist"


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

A Short Gun Story


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

First time shooter .... yeah, you know how it ends.   

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_MWgLZHV0c"]Dumb ass hit in face by rifle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I think I'll sit in the back . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> I think I'll sit in the back . . .


hmmph!!

lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> I think I'll sit in the back . . .





pirate_girl said:


> hmmph!!
> 
> lol



And a "hmmph" to you too!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

All I need . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The AR-15


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> First time shooter .... yeah, you know how it ends.
> 
> Dumb ass hit in face by rifle - YouTube




future Darwin Award candidate......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If you are going to fight . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

It's not funny, but I'll drop it off here..


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## zekeusa

*Re: Firearms Humor*



pirate_girl said:


> It's not funny, but I'll drop it off here..



The ultimate in feminine protection.....(old Joke)


----------



## Av8r3400

*Re: Firearms Humor*



pirate_girl said:


> It's not funny, but I'll drop it off here..





[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8r6CY5UZyw[/ame]


----------



## JimVT

*Re: Firearms Humor*

it took  two hands  to draw.


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



JimVT said:


> it took  two hands  to draw.



The way she is built, I'd use two hands to draw her pistol as well.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

When you finally use those extra parts


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

That is AWESOME.   Good find Jim!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Recent Burlaries


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> Recent Burlaries



That kinda makes sense to me in a weird kind of way.  

You throw the shells when he is at a distance, you battle him with the spanner when he gets close enough and, once you've subdued him, use the clips to connect his testicles to a 12v battery.  

Hey, you have a better chance of survival going my route than dialing 9-1-1 and waiting for a response.


----------



## zekeusa

*Re: Firearms Humor*

That wrench looks like a 12 or 13mm....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

My wife told me to pick up a hobby


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Freedom dispenser


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Liberals guide to guns


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

45 ACP


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

New faucet


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Next time


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Christmas Greetings


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

........


----------



## marchplumber

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Fifteen minutes of reading......

I gotta get out more.  Thanks ALL for the great humour!


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If your right to an abortion


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Just bought gun parts . . .


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> Just bought gun parts . . .



If you only knew ........ the last 2 weeks have been a parts and gun potpourri. I ain't starving but I'm down a few thousand dollars ...............


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Big Dog said:


> If you only knew ........ the last 2 weeks have been a parts and gun potpourri. I ain't starving but I'm down a few thousand dollars ...............



Easy fix, just go on a diet!


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Don't mind me . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Blaming the NRA


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Gunbelt


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The experts agree . . .


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Who really needs two bikes???


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

9mm vs .45


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

At the Range . . . .  With a surprise ending!

http://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=N2bd1VDsiqc


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

So ...it this early or late in the relationship.   I never got to this point, I know that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Liberals obey gun control . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The Drone Swatter


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> So ...it this early or late in the relationship.   I never got to this point, I know that.


Look at the way he is holding that rifle.   If he actually shoots like that *both* of them are going to get hurt.  While he is going to get the worst of it immediately she is likely to have more long lasting problems; that is *not* a good place to take the secondary recoil of a large calibre weapon!


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

This Just In


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

2nd Amendment


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



mtntopper said:


> View attachment 89212


 

The nicest thing you can see if you're pinned down knee deep in hot brass is a Warthog coming in hot!  That "brrrrrrrt" is some of the prettiest music in the world!

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2snn3o_awesome-a-10-warthog-gun-run-brrrt-compilation-happy-brrrt-day-special_news"]Awesome A-10 Warthog Gun Run Brrrt Compilation - Happy Brrrt Day Special - فيديو Dailymotion[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Banana clip???


----------



## deand1

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Danang Sailor said:


> The nicest thing you can see if you're pinned down knee deep in hot brass is a Warthog coming in hot!  That "brrrrrrrt" is some of the prettiest music in the world!
> 
> Awesome A-10 Warthog Gun Run Brrrt Compilation - Happy Brrrt Day Special - فيديو Dailymotion



I saw/heard it in person during a training run at Fort Leonard Wood.  It was the most impressive thing I have ever seen.

The planes were from the MI USAF reserves.  First pass was a high level bombing run at simulated tanks.  Second run was low level run using the Gatling Gun at the same targets.  Supersonic arms will kill you before the sound arrives.  So impressive


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Stop looking at guns ....


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Danang Sailor said:


> Look at the way he is holding that rifle.   If he actually shoots like that *both* of them are going to get hurt.  While he is going to get the worst of it immediately she is likely to have more long lasting problems; that is *not* a good place to take the secondary recoil of a large calibre weapon!


Either that or she will get a cheap thrill! 

Well not really because the price of that rifle and ammo is expensive


----------



## EastTexFrank

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> Stop looking at guns ....



My grand daughter in the UK sent that to me a couple of months back.  Her question, "How many are you up to now?".  My answer, "20".    But only in that one safe.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Happy VALENTINES DAY everyone


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Two Boxes of Ammo


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Have you considered adoption?


----------



## MrLiberty

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

25 States . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Now I lay me down to sleep . . .


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

God Bless America!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

The Newport Oregon Police Department was recently alerted to a cat who appeared to be armed, possibly with a semi-automatic weapon, and had situated itself high in a tree. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/anim...peared-to-be-holding-assault-rifle/vi-BBAsnlm


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Somebody picked the wrong house

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=6RNcFs-JwOQ"]Gunny & Glock - Wrong House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

How much I know about things . . .


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.. .. ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Couple new cartridges


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

In my defense . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

. Dad!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

48 hours of fireworks and BBQ is how we do it today, but back in the 1770's ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

(Satire fron the Onion)

City Of Chicago Working Around Clock To Clear 18 Inches Of Bullet Casings From Streets

http://www.theonion.com/article/city-chicago-working-around-clock-clear-18-inches--54833

With cartridge accumulations reaching two feet or more in some areas, experts say Chicago is on track for the highest annual ammunition-depth total on record.

CHICAGO—Promising that every effort would be made to limit the impact on residents’ day-to-day lives, Chicago officials announced Wednesday that a fleet of plows was working around the clock to clear more than 18 inches of fresh bullet casings that had blanketed the metropolitan area overnight.

Sources at the city’s Department of Streets and Sanitation confirmed that over 250 ammunition-removal vehicles had been deployed to deal with the knee-deep layer of spent cartridges, which have been steadily accumulating on Chicago’s streets, alleys, and pedestrian walkways since the previous evening.

“Our crews have been out there all night trying to make our roadways passable, but given how quickly the handgun and semi-automatic shells have piled up, it’s going to take some time,” DSS commissioner Charles L. Williams told reporters, thanking the public for its patience while crews made their way across the stricken municipality. “We’re making good headway, but as you can imagine, it’s not an easy job, especially with casings continuing to fall throughout the city.”

“So unless you have an emergency, we’re urging all citizens to stay put for the time being,” he added. “Right now, it’s just not safe to be out in such treacherous conditions.”

Williams stated that as casing levels surpassed 12 inches, scores of extra workers from outside the city were called in to help keep pace with the buildup. In addition, numerous dump truck crews have reportedly been tasked with carting off entire trailers full of cartridges from the hardest-hit areas and depositing them in nearby landfills before circling back to pick up more.

According to sources, by the morning rush hour, over 300 public and private schools in the Chicago area had been either closed or delayed due to concerns over the large amounts of ammunition covering the city. Citing increased hazards, officials further advised residents to stay off back streets and avoid venturing out at night.

“Man, it’s brutal out there,” said Paul Bergeron, 34, a resident of the Lawndale neighborhood on Chicago’s West Side, showing reporters where plows had piled up over nine feet of empty casings in the parking lot of the grocery store across from his apartment. “I ran out to Walgreens, and on my way back, I nearly took a spill trudging through all the .40-caliber shells—I just wanted to get home as quickly as possible.”

“Growing up in Kansas, I never saw anything nearly like this, but it is what it is,” he continued. “When you’re living here, you learn to deal with the bullets and adjust your life accordingly.”

Some locals, however, have complained that the areas receiving priority attention from the city’s plows were not consistent with those that had been most severely affected. In Chicago’s western and southern neighborhoods, for example, eyewitnesses reported that cartridges had risen as high as some first-floor windows, making it difficult for the occupants to even open their front doors.

“The plows always seem to get to the rich neighborhoods first, that’s for sure,” said Gloria Hawkins, 53, a lifelong resident of the South Side community of Auburn Gresham. “Down here, you have no choice but to go out there into the ammo and shovel your car out yourself. It can be pretty frustrating when things are really bad out, because by the time you finish clearing the walk in front of your house, there’s already an inch or two of fresh bullet casings piling up where you started.”

“But we’ll get through it, just like we always do,” Hawkins continued. “This city is very much used to this sort of thing.”


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

....


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Holy Crap!!!!
 Does this mean there is no limit on bagging Zucchini????
 Who knew????


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

California Compliant Glock . . .


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

OMG   Cat with assault rifle.  LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

.......


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

This is also more FAKE NEWS from CNN, but its funny enough to qualify as firearms humor too.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

This is also more FAKE NEWS from[strike] CNN[/strike]* NBC*, but its funny enough to qualify as firearms humor too.


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Gun control press conference today in Connecticut in response to the Las Vegas shooting.  Here is a photo on how to properly crash a gun control press conference, starring Senator Richard Blumenthal, Chris Murphy, Rosa DeLauro, Connecticut Against Gun Violence and the Newtown Action Alliance


----------



## Catavenger

*Re: Firearms Humor*

What no flamethrowers?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I'M GOING TO BE RICH!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Appears to be legit. City Church International in Louisville. 

http://www.citychurchinc.com/events.html


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Dang.   An easy $500 bucks if I turn in 500 of my 22 rounds.   Hmmmm


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> Dang. An easy $500 bucks if I turn in 500 of my 22 rounds. Hmmmm



I'm looking at $ ten grand minus the diesel to get my truck down there.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I could go for 10k but I'm not willing to give up all my 22 ammo ....but maybe I should.   I could be there in 6 hours.   I suspect they will want ID and only do it for KY residents.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> I could go for 10k but I'm not willing to give up all my 22 ammo ....but maybe I should.   I could be there in 6 hours.   I suspect they will want ID and only do it for KY residents.




Just buy new .22 at 5 or 6 cents a round and make 95 cents each one. I'm going to sell them enough to buy me a new Barrett .50 caliber!


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Well, Darn!    I didn't see this in time to go.  _sigh  _And we could surely have used the extra $$$$!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Texan being interviewed on TV about the church murders.

Notice his t-shirt.  

I'm guessing that any liberals who might have been watching were "triggered" 



> Mike Jordan, a Texas man whose son witnessed the church shooting, wore a pretty edgy t-shirt during an appearance on Fox News Monday night.
> 
> Jordan, who was interviewed by Laura Ingraham about the role guns played in the shooting that left 26 dead, wore a shirt that said, “Buy a gun. Annoy a liberal.”
> 
> Jordan said that his son usually carries but left his firearm at home on Sunday when the shooting took place.
> 
> “A small town like this, you know, people go to church, they disarm, leave their guns in the car, because you don’t expect something like this to happen,” Jordan explained. “What if this was the day he didn’t leave that firearm at home? What if he did take it with him?”
> 
> “If you have one person on the inside that is armed to return fire, it may not have stopped people from dying… but it would have been a distraction, it would have gotten that guy’s attention,” he said.



You can read the story and watch the whole video here >>> http://dailycaller.com/2017/11/07/tx-man-defends-guns-while-wearing-hilarious-t-shirt-video/


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If guns weren't in stores ...


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Does he not understand what the term "replica" means?  

Seriously he is relieved that these toys, uh, err, um, I mean "replica" arms will not fall into the wrong hands.  

WOW and WTF


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

A Short Gun Story


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Hmmm Black Friday, Black Rifle ....


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

How to become a Pirate


----------



## mtntopper

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

No comment!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

... .. ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Flintlock assault pistol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Revolver


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> Revolver


Thanks, Jim!   I had heard about a three barrel Spanish revolver but this is the first picture I've seen.  (A Google search would have shown this, but I wasn't *that* interested.  Lazy, I guess!)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Danang Sailor said:


> Thanks, Jim!   I had heard about a three barrel Spanish revolver but this is the first picture I've seen.  (A Google search would have shown this, but I wasn't *that* interested.  Lazy, I guess!)



Interesting gun. .25 acp, can fire 1 barrel at a time using a selector switch or 3 at once. I can see losing track of what you’re doing with the one at a time option 

http://www.guns.com/2012/05/10/pistola-con-caricato-18-shot-revolver/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Cleaning crew


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Overkill . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Tupperware for men


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Speed shifter


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

If I could have one wish . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

I like to buy larger quantities for the discount.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Firearms Humor*



jim slagle said:


> If I could have one wish . . .


The A-10 Thunderbolt, affectionately known far and wide as "The Warthog", was built for the specific purpose of getting this little thing airborne.

Freaking *AWESOME*!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Danang Sailor said:


> The A-10 Thunderbolt, affectionately known far and wide as "The Warthog", was built for the specific purpose of getting this little thing airborne.
> 
> Freaking *AWESOME*!!



 I was planning on putting it in the back of my pickup.  Maybe I need an A-10. An airborne platform would be more versatile.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Danang Sailor said:


> The A-10 Thunderbolt, affectionately known far and wide as "The Warthog", was built for the specific purpose of getting this little thing airborne.
> 
> Freaking *AWESOME*!!



Yep , the plane was definately desined and built arount the gun . Look at a front view . The nose gear is offst to the side to allow the gun to be on the center line .


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

You don't need ..


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

You know our education system if failing and political correctness has gone way to far when a square root symbol is seen by other kids as a gun.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

You can't demand ...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Spit that gum out Tommy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*



Doc said:


> You know our education system if failing and political correctness has gone way to far when a square root symbol is seen by other kids as a gun.




Dangerous Radicals
Careful with those square root signs ....
Eugene Volokh|Feb. 23, 2018 2:42 pm

The Volokh Conspiracy 

http://reason.com/volokh/2018/02/23/dangerous-radicals

KATC (Josh Meny) reports:

Deputies say they searched the teenager's home after a tip came in that he was planning to bring a gun to school on Wednesday spread through social media.

"He committed no crime. He was the victim of the ole morphing of information [phenomenon]," explained Allen Parish Sheriff Doug Hebert....

Allen Parish School District Superintendent Michael Doucet explained that it was a poorly judged quip between one student to another in a math class.

"The students were working together, and a student made a math symbol of a square root sign, which kind of looks like a pistol. And he was helping a weaker student, and the student says, 'Well, that looks like a pistol!' And he just made a comment [like] 'let's just get to work before I shoot you with a pistol," said Superintendent Doucet.

Gossip turned it into a rumor about the student plotting to carry out a mass shooting at Oberlin High School....

Right now, the school district is not allowing the student on school property, and he's awaiting an expulsion hearing to determine if he can continue attending the school system.

Scott Shackford here at Reason reports more, and questions why the student is facing expulsion; I have little to add to that -- but I do have the post title, and I just couldn't resist. Thanks to read Jeff Horton for the pointer.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

How many more massacres?

Duh


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Thankfully, Not all millennials are tide pod eating dufases.


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Firearms Humor*

..  ..  ..  ..


----------



## nixon

*Re: Firearms Humor*


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Firearms Humor*

...


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Arming school staff:


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor*

Gun Owners Compromise


----------



## Doc

The next school shooter ...


----------



## Doc

HK MP7


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> HK MP7



Not only should any of us be able to own one of these without restrictions or paying for a tax stamp, the government should supply everyone who is a member of FF one at no charge.


----------



## nixon




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

To ban guns because ...


----------



## Doc

If Banning Guns to save Kids ..


----------



## Doc

Turn in your weapons


----------



## Doc

School Shooting Israel 1974


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Danang Sailor

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 96765


LMAO!!


----------



## Doc

Ellen Degeneres: Liberal Hypocrisy on Parade


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> HK MP7


I have coveted one of these since a YouTube review was posted on-line.  One would be on my wish list if it weren't for that damned NFA business.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Turn in your weapons


At Wounded Knee the government "took care of" the natives with tools that included the Hotchkiss Mountain Rifle, a 42mm artillery piece!


----------



## pirate_girl

True story!


----------



## Melensdad

If you are a fan of The Walking Dead you will find this funny


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Updated


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Dehydrated . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Long range . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Unloading the dishwasher


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

... ... ...


----------



## pirate_girl

There is a funny satire piece on the Onion about kids toy assault rifles no longer being sold at Dollar General.
Can't link it.?


----------



## Doc

Thug life 101


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Thug life 101


*Thanks!*   :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Toons For The Times*

Getting rid of AR’s


.


.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I wasn’t born at the range . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: Toons For The Times*



jim slagle said:


> Getting rid of AR’s
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .


That is so stupid, so obviously satirical ... it just might work!


----------



## Doc

The Fact That 0ur Government ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rally . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Trump .45


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Happy 3/08!


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Top 5 reasons why men prefer guns over women


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Full-semi


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did you know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My AR-15 . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Making more women equal


----------



## Doc

Approved Guns For Teachers


----------



## Doc

Kid in Utah


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor &amp; Memes*

Went to the gun show. I was totally surprised. Hundreds of guns in one room. Hand guns. High powered riffles. Semi automatic guns. Knives. Swords. Bayonets. Wow. All that including enough ammunition to start a war and not a single person was killed. I guess that debunks the theory that guns kill people. Maybe.....just maybe it's PEOPLE that kill people.


----------



## Doc

*Re: Firearms Humor &amp; Memes*



NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to the gun show. I was totally surprised. Hundreds of guns in one room. Hand guns. High powered riffles. Semi automatic guns. Knives. Swords. Bayonets. Wow. All that including enough ammunition to start a war and not a single person was killed. I guess that debunks the theory that guns kill people. Maybe.....just maybe it's PEOPLE that kill people.


But ....people were at the gun show too.  So, I'll suggest it's only deranged people that shoot other people.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Karen Mallard


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Seem very clear to me.


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Happy 3/08!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

AR15 - $189.50


----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc

Looks what has happened in South Africa.  I had not even heard about this until now.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Toons For The Times*

This is Timmy . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why do you need an AR-15?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Squirrel . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ....




http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20661084&postcount=460

How odd. Both of us had alligators in the yard at the same time.


----------



## Doc

Women want same rights as guns?   Better rethink that.


----------



## Doc

Assault weapon ban


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Muzzle loader


----------



## Jim_S RIP

WW II . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Doc

Gun control talk


----------



## Doc

The fact that government would even consider ...


----------



## Doc

Hold my tide pod!   :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## pirate_girl

????


----------



## Doc

Social Media: Giving people the right to show the world how stew-pid they really are.


----------



## Doc

Show your support for gun control


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Squibs - How many times do younpull the trigger before realizing somethings drastically wrong?


----------



## Big Dog

jim slagle said:


> Squibs - How many times do younpull the trigger before realizing somethings drastically wrong?



Those had to been on primer loads only ..... Surely anything with any amount of power would have split the barrel!


----------



## Doc

If Bruce Jenner can ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Big Dog said:


> Those had to been on primer loads only ..... Surely anything with any amount of power would have split the barrel!



Can you imagine the blast between the cylinder and forcing cone on that 357 with full power loads?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you outlaw . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m afraid of guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emergency? Use 1911


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you believe teenagers . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Choo Choo . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If America . . .


----------



## Doc

Piers Morgan says ....


----------



## Doc

What happened to ...


----------



## Doc

Have you ever noticed ...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> ...


Neat rhyming gag.  (Too bad that's a Beretta 92.)


----------



## Doc

When the 2nd amendment was written ...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Danang Sailor

Do you suppose any of these people have noticed the irony of this collection point carrying the shield of the local constabulary?  Hilarious, in a twisted sort of way.


Doc said:


>


----------



## Doc

Firing an AR15.
I doubt this dude really shot an AR15.  No way does it kick hard enough to bruise like a 12 gauge could.


----------



## Doc

You want to take my guns?


----------



## Doc

If 2nd amendment falls ....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Firing an AR15.
> I doubt this dude really shot an AR15.  No way does it kick hard enough to bruise like a 12 gauge could.


Greg, I tend to believe his story.  He is a liberal-progressive bi-coastal elite, which also means he is a wimp who knows zip about guns.  If he really did fire one he was likely so afraid about pulling the trigger that he didn't mount it properly; as a result, it would have banged into his shoulder with some small force.  The bruise?  Part and parcel of the Wimp Life. 

The fact that an AR's recoil is so minimal that prepubescent girls can handle it with no problem is immaterial.


----------



## Doc

Very possible DS.   

---------------------------------


----------



## Doc

Neighbor wants to ban all guns


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Good Old Days . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sure - Glocks are reliable . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

LONDON - Couple still waiting . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Support LGBT
Hell Yeah!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

New M&P 9 . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> New M&P 9 . . .


Take this question to the other shooters at the range you use.  :th_lmao:

After they finish laughing they'll no doubt be able to solve your problem!


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Needs a bayonet, don't ya think?


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.ALASKA DOIN’ IT RIGHT!


----------



## Doc

Remember this, the AR-15


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Your safety is on . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Melensdad

Awesome design on AR-15 magazines :th_lmao:


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> Awesome design on AR-15 magazines :th_lmao:


Where can I get one??


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> Where can I get one??



I want one and I don’t even own an AR!


----------



## pirate_girl

I think that's in Colorado?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone can make a “ghost gun” . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m changing the name . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why do . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Try again cupcake . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New sight for my hammer


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Weapons of war . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You’re doing it wrong!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sometimes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Century Arms . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When the left says . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Little Prince George plays with toy gun.
People lose their minds.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In case of emergency break glass . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Maxim Silencer ad @1915 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Found it . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In 1990 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

First day in Chicago . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Its either me or the guns . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

Carrying with an empty chamber is like ...


----------



## Doc

Gun Stats


----------



## Jim_S RIP

*Re: Toons For The Times*

OH! SNAP!


----------



## Danang Sailor

nixon said:


> View attachment 101032


Actually, you should be.  The first sort are easy to identify and easy to mobilize against; the second sort are not at all obvious and thus easy to overlook, which makes them many times more dangerous.


----------



## Doc

Why do you need a gun?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Why do you need a gun?



Oh!!!!  I like that one.


----------



## Doc

Keeping a gun in your car is stupid ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Top gun sales!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

......


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Happy 4th, you are celebrating a day because citizens were armed.


----------



## Doc

Duh


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Open carry . . .


----------



## Doc

Military gun or not?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

380 for Secret Agents!  

http://missouribullet.com/details.php?prodId=317&category=20&secondary=27
.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

9mm Luger Rimfire Revolver . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> 380 for Secret Agents!
> 
> http://missouribullet.com/details.php?prodId=317&category=20&secondary=27
> .


James Bond, Agent 007, License to Kill, carries the Walther PPK that he was issued by Q Branch (they made him surrender his .25 Beretta).  The PPK is chambered for the 9mm Kurz round ... known in this country as the .380 ACP.  


I guess the ad is correct!


----------



## Doc

350 million!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Another quote from the clueless media
"An assault revolver with high-capacity magazines and a revolver were recovered at the scene."


edit: Sorry I guess I should have linked to the story
CBS News


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fortune . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Only one more trespasser . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Trump 45 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If gun owners . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Before/After . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So making guns illegal . . .


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Jim_S RIP

3-D printing


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bought a new revolver for open carry . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Size of hole made by AR15


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

When the Gov says ....


----------



## Doc

308 rounds made of ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New store in town . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why do all mass shootings happen in gun free zones?


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> New store in town . . .


This place epitomizes what a lot of us have been saying for years:  ATF _should_ stand for an Alcohol, Tobacco, & Firearms *store*!


----------



## nixon

Not really a firearm , but pretty cool none the less .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

They will come . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why do I need one?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No background check . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Nobody is trying to take your guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

History has shown . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

jim slagle said:


> Nobody is trying to take your guns . . .



Prisons are full already!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Field trip to Chicago . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When it’s time to fight . . .


----------



## Doc

This really takes the cake.  Seriously!!!!     LMAO   :th_lmao:


----------



## loboloco

Doc said:


> This really takes the cake.  Seriously!!!!     LMAO   :th_lmao:


Geeez Louis.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Deaths per 100,000 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Overkill, who needs two bikes?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Glock is 1/1024th 1911 .. .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This could have been a bloodbath . ..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Open carry folks make me nervous . ..


----------



## Doc

My wife told me ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My guns are like liberals . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

Remember her ...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

You can' keep drugs off the street ...


----------



## zekeusa

Love is the feeling of a warm gun!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Mom demands action ....


----------



## Doc

If you see a bulge ...


----------



## Doc

Do not call us guns ...


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> Do not call us guns ...


:th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Ban guns and you will get the "Angel of Death"


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## Doc

Face the door and secondary exit ...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Face the door and secondary exit ...



He sounds a lot like me only he's a lot younger and better looking.  On the flip side, it's taken me many more years of careful living to get this ugly.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jewelry box . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Ralphie!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bear Arms . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Spotter . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Peace . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Peace . . .


If you're pinned down by enemy fire, a Warthog is the prettiest thing you'll ever see!


----------



## Doc

I would buy one of these signs.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> I would buy one of these signs.



How many you want?  On sale $9.99 each!

https://www.luckysnipe.com/products/home-protected-by-high-speed-wireless-device-yard-sign


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The only acceptable reason to drive a Prius . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Comparision . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The Second Amendment


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Civilian only magazine . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Assault Rifle . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Christmas carols.
Bang bang style.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=63&v=26RGBQA1iBY


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Test firing M1 Garands at the Winchester factory during WW2.

.


----------



## Doc

9mm, a couple of clips and a box of shells ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you take the guns off the street . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A gun in the hand . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> A gun in the hand . . .



Absolutely correct!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom

He's just trying to save his ass.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tree  . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Vietnam . . .


----------



## Doc

The fact that ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A person cannot deny the truth . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lock and Load . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No comment . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gun control . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

LMBO.......OMG........

(NOT always the case.........remember Barney Fife!)


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Allen West


----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 108667
> 
> Allen West



Low and to the left......couple of clicks and he'll be good to go


----------



## Danang Sailor

marchplumber said:


> Low and to the left......couple of clicks and he'll be good to go



On the other hand, that is a fine example of  "minute of bad guy" grouping!


----------



## pirate_girl

Haha..


----------



## Doc

What should we do to prevent another mass shooting?


----------



## Big Dog

jim slagle said:


> A person cannot deny the truth . . .




I'll take the Tupperware!


----------



## Doc

Background check came back just fine ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have your point of view . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hold on . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Allen West was playing with the Sig Sauer.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A handy guide . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> A handy guide . . .



The Mods need to move this piece as this thread is supposed to be for humor, not factual and completely accurate news items.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> The Mods need to move this piece as this thread is supposed to be for humor, not factual and completely accurate news items.



Is it one of those “fake but accurate” items


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Is it one of those “fake but accurate” items



Yep!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Hold on . . .



So many children's fairy tales were actually satirical commentaries of the governments, the royalties, and the evils of the ruling class placed on the people in Europe

I am of the belief that the "Wizard of OZ" story was just such a contemporaneous parody about the U.S. gubmit, big banks of the east and the rights of the common man. So actually, the image of the good witch telling Dorothy of the "powerful magic" she had at her feet was exactly about those citizen rights.

Thus making this meme closer to the truth than may seem obvious at first glance.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 109209



.    :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You are reading . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have your family, I have mine . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

This is awesome!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> This is awesome!!!



I probably would have been the only one who didn't draw and fire.  I would have been covering my ears.   

Why do they call him an "Armed suspect"?  Is there any doubt who robbed the store … no suspect or suspicion about it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> You have your family, I have mine . . .



Proud Papas Hugo, Mikhail, and Eugene!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Missing . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

45 vs 9mm


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Venezuela . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

‘50’s and ‘60’s Toy Gun Ads . . .



A
[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=l8fU3_VMeL8"]50's & 60's Toy Gun Commercials - YouTube[/ame]
A


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 110214



Hands also work well.......

Responsible, consecutive, appropriate discipline.......

"Say what you mean and mean what you say"

Don't threaten, discipline.

Thanks PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

You're welcome Tony.


----------



## Doc

You don't need a smoke detector


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gun porn . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tactical pitch fork . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Tactical pitch fork . . .






Is that for when the Poo gets too deep???  I have a tactical plunger too! LOL:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Concealed carry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Arming school staff . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

jim slagle said:


> Concealed carry . . .



Just thinking about this, if it were mine I would cut back on the pistols and add 30 round mags!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anyone here order a tank?  

.


----------



## Doc

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111144



To the gal in the picture:

Maybe you'll succeed, but when you get them some of you will be hurt extremely badly ... and I'll be standing in the midst of a *big* pile of hot brass!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 111144



I don't think so little girl!!


----------



## bczoom

As I like to say, if you come for my guns, you'll be getting my ammo first.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You’re ready to be a victim! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I absolutely refuse . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My safe space . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


>



Brilliant!


----------



## Doc

Happy .3/08 day.


----------



## Doc

Being disarmed ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When you’ve had a good day . . .
(But you might need a new barrel)


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My grandpa says . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If pencils were . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

We need to have a debate . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What does the sheep say . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Next time up 5 clicks . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

50 BMG.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Y’all hurry up . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Yep, that’s the one who took my bone . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Speed dating . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

We don’t call 911 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I study . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

The prepared farmer.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guns have 2 enemies . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Generations of children . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I can’t throw a rock . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

#1 in gun control . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If guns kill people . . .


----------



## EastTexFrank

We've been a busy little boy this morning, haven't we Jim?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> We've been a busy little boy this morning, haven't we Jim?



I’ve decided to pick one topic and concentrate on it!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Alex Jones?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Gun Town


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Go ahead, kick it!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Normal eye . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

...





Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Um. Ouch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## marchplumber

NorthernRedneck said:


> Um. Ouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



DAMN!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Isn't that the damned truth!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> Isn't that the damned truth!


On a side note on that one, last year up here there was an incident where some younger men were driving around when they saw a native lady walking. One of the guys grabbed a reese tow adapter like the one in the picture and threw it at her hitting her in the stomach causing internal damage. She has since passed away. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> On a side note on that one, last year up here there was an incident where some younger men were driving around when they saw a native lady walking. One of the guys grabbed a reese tow adapter like the one in the picture and threw it at her hitting her in the stomach causing internal damage. She has since passed away.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Are the young morons in prison yet??


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gun porn . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Open carry . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: Firearms Humor &amp; Memes*



Danang Sailor said:


> Are the young morons in prison yet??


Yes. They were in for aggravated assault but since she died from internal injuries related to being struck in the abdomen by the hitch, they were able to upgrade it to murder. 

Sad thing is that with our pansy assed justice system they'll probably be out in 10 or less. Heck, a few years ago some drunk native girl only got 2 years for murdering someone as she claimed self defense. She was out for less than 6 months and killed someone else. Scary thing is both murders happened only a few blocks from my place. We live on a decent street but there's low income housing in either direction. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Simple man


----------



## pirate_girl

Dumb ass at the range.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Dumb ass at the range.
> 
> ...



WOW he must have learned how to shoot by watching "gangsta" movies on the B.E.T. cable TV channel


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Pie chart . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My goals . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Me convincing a 9mm guy . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What a bunch of . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New table lamp . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> New table lamp . . .




Where's the cord???  Cordless?   LMBO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Where's the cord???  Cordless?   LMBO



Cordless. Powered by Bullseye or Unique. Maybe even Clays!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2nd fastest . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Double Felony . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Putting on an extra . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Called in sick . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone said I had too many pistols


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Someone said I had too many pistols [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Whooooooaaaaa
> 
> That's some leg iron


----------



## Doc

Chicago vs Houston gun violence


----------



## marchplumber

ANYONE want Chicago????   PLEASE?@?@??@?@


OMGosh!!  HORRIBLE!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The men who wrote . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you like your gun . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I told him he’s have to choose . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The .45 ACP 1911 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I am a criminal . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Some people . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

In 1966 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t always . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Yes, gun control has worked . . .


----------



## Danang Sailor

jim slagle said:


> Yes, gun control has worked . . .



Quite true, but definitely NOT "firearms humor".


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A day spent . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> A day spent . . .




Define "wasting"........LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Define "wasting"........LOL



Not exactly wasting, just converting cartridges into once fired brass.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Honey, did we get the tax refund . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The “Get off my Lawn 3000”


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Semi-auto or bolt action . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

emotional support pistol . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

Here's Big Dog leaving the supermarket..


----------



## road squawker

say what you want, but, people like this are a threat to all of us.

Whats to stop someone from taking that revolver he has sticking out and.....


----------



## Danang Sailor

road squawker said:


> say what you want, but, people like this are a threat to all of us.
> 
> *Whats to stop someone from taking that revolver he has sticking out and.....*




I'd say that strap running over the hammer, fastened with a one-way snap.  They're made that way it keep that from happening.  Just


----------



## road squawker

anything that can be snapped, can be unsnapped. 
Heck, the entire revolver and holster can be easily pulled out out his pants. its only being held by a simple tension clip.

Bottom line (2nd amendment rights aside).... anyone that open carries like that is just as bad as the protesters that put a bullhorn in a police officers face and try to get him to do something wrong. 

if he wants to troll, then he needs to do it with a fishing pole.  Did you read the shirt?

YMMV


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brady Campaign Guide to Guns . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Brady Campaign Guide to Guns . . .






PLEASE! PLEASE!!


Tell me that isn't "accurate"???!?!!  That terrible commentary on an excellent weapon is fake, right???  Right???

There's noway that was actually published, correct???  



If it's a joke, ok.  I get it.  Sometimes though, it is hard for me to discern what is fake or accurate, especially when it comes from "anti-gun" organizations.


Ya just never "know"


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

All my guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What if . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Both do the same job . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2017 kill count . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If guns kill people . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Wife left me alone with my daughter . . .
Told us to do crafts . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m not buying another gun . ..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Never enough cup holders . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Never enough cup holders . . .



Show off!
Oh wait... are all those yours?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Show off!
> Oh wait... are all those yours?



No, I didn’t have enough to totally fill the space so I had to borrow a couple for the picture :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The gunsmith . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

If God wanted . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> If God wanted . . .



Broccoli isn't near as fun to shoot as a watermelon, but it's not bad.
You should try it sometime.


----------



## Doc

Only one more trespasser ...


----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


> Only one more trespasser ...








Lol.    All the same caliber.........no tone difference......


LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberal:

How pro gun are you?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Prior to 1968 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You have your family, I’ve got mine . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If you are concerned . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

....


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bannedjoe said:


> ....



If I tried that with Dragonfly Lady we'd both have a good laugh about it ... just as soon as I got out of the Orthopedics Ward!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

....


----------



## Bannedjoe

When a democrat buys a gun and asks for bullets instead of asking for ammunition.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

How about a blanket law that says it's illegal to kill anyone with anything?
Oh wait!


----------



## nixon




----------



## nixon




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

AR-15 ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hold onto your AR-15’s . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Not mine, but good enough to share.


----------



## pirate_girl

https://www.memecenter.com/fun/2702497/i-am-packing-freedom-bitch


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

If we banned guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

If only . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Did he miss any accessories?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . .

:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Did he miss any accessories?


He's missing a few, but I found them.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## marchplumber

AK 3655


Lol, simple one....


ROFLMBO


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Canned goods . . .


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

yesterday ....


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> What's wrong with this picture?



It's missing her phone number.


----------



## road squawker

marchplumber said:


> AK 3655
> 
> 
> Lol, simple one....
> 
> 
> ROFLMBO


... and it has one of those RED tips on the muzzle.

(I will say that it took me a loooong, close inspection to find it tho).


----------



## Doc

Texas fold ...


----------



## Doc

Imagine ....


----------



## Bannedjoe

Today's offering.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Public safety message


----------



## nixon




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## nixon




----------



## Jim_S RIP

They are not after your guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TAGA . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Welcome Walmart Shoppers . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> ... and it has one of those RED tips on the muzzle.
> 
> (I will say that it took me a loooong, close inspection to find it tho).



I'm still looking for her phone number.


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Danang Sailor

Bannedjoe said:


> Public safety message


Turning in your guns is like getting a vasectomy because your neighbor has too many kids!


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> It's missing her phone number.


Plus ... she's over-dressed!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> ...



I'm guessing it's wrong cuz id be racist.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Building off of Danang Sailor's signature...


----------



## Bannedjoe

Sorry.
I have been informed elsewhere that I have mixed up my Sikh's and Moosies.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Bannedjoe said:


> Sorry.
> I have been informed elsewhere that I have mixed up my Sikh's and Moosies.



Then again it still works.
Blaming the wrong thing on the wrong people.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m a gunaholic . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You know . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Anti-tank rifle . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Anti-tank rifle . . .



At $189.50, I'll take two please.


----------



## Doc

Beto   :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> At $189.50, I'll take two please.



Let’s talk to Doc. Maybe he can put together a group discount for FF members! :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Fun Facts About the AR-15
By tacticalprofessor

https://tacticalprofessor.wordpress.com/2016/09/30/fun-facts-about-the-ar-15/

I don’t even know where this list came from but it contains some important, yet little known, information that people need to be aware of about the AR-15.



The inventor of the AR-15 was Satan, though his patent has since expired.
Scientists have confirmed the deadly effects of an AR-15 by giving it to a chimpanzee who then murdered them.
Scientists agree that each year the AR-15 will grow more deadly until it kills everyone in the entire world.
Some believe that both Hitler and Stalin were, in fact, AR-15s in rubber masks.
In the Garden of Eden, God gave Adam and Eve access to every firearm out there except for the AR-15 which he told them not to touch because it was too evil. But then the NRA, in the guise of a serpent, told Eve that the AR-15 is really fun to shoot. So then Eve took the AR-15 and started shooting all the animals in the garden because she is one awesome chick.
The part that makes the AR-15 so extra deadly is the handle on top. The AR-15 would be used in less murders if it were more inconvenient to carry.
It was an AR-15 that told Miley Cyrus to dance like that.
Bullets that are normally harmless will kill instantly when fired out of the AR-15.
The reason AR-15s have that prominent handle on them is because the most requested feature for an assault rifle was to be able to carry it like a Hello Kitty lunch box.
If you find yourself surrounded by AR-15s, know that they will fire automatically if they sense fear.
The AR-15 is easily concealable and can fit inside a matchbox.
The AR-15 is the leading cause of global warming from how its bullets shoot holes in the ozone.
A very small percentage of gun deaths are attributed to the AR-15 because it is very good at disguising itself as other guns to frame them.
What are the differences between an M16 and an AR-15? Scientists agree that it is something.
The AR-15 can be rendered harmless by giving it only a 10 round magazine as people always miss with the first ten rounds and an AR-15 takes an hour and a half to reload.
The AR-15 can shoot through schools.
In a battle between Aquaman and an AR-15, Aquaman would break down and buy it so people might think he’s more manly.
There were no shooting deaths until the invention of an AR-15. No one even considered using a gun to shoot another human being until someone saw an AR-15 and said, “I bet I could use this to kill a lot of people.”
There was an assault musket similar to the AR-15 used by the world’s most evil pirates, but it was pronounced “Arrr-15.”
The Assault Weapon ban was needed because it is well known that an AR-15 with both a pistol grip and a flash suppressor would be unstoppable by any modern military.
In Europe there is no such thing as an AR-15 and thus also no such thing as murders. Instead of being violent, people there just drink wine and smoke cigarettes all day.
If you are shot by an AR-15, you become one and kill others.
The AR-15 is responsible for 95% of all deaths each year. The rest of the deaths are from obesity and drone strikes.
Both of the atomic bombs dropped on Japan, Fat Man and Little Boy, are jealous of the destructive power of the AR-15.
Abraham Lincoln said the AR-15 is the finest battle implement ever devised.
Viagra is made from ground AR-15 parts.
The AR-15 is as heavy as 10 boxes that you carry.
Some AR-15s shoot a .50 caliber bullet “that don’t belong in our streets.” These are known as AR-50s.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New sites for my rifle . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Try again cupcake . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Belt feed - Day at the range . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Democratic women . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No civilian needs an AR-15 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

New lamp for my office . . .


----------



## nixon




----------



## Bannedjoe

For sale


----------



## Doc




----------



## JimVT

https://tippmannarmory.com/gatling-gun/


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

...


----------



## Doc

Ban Helmets ....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Was that a T-Rex . . .


----------



## Bannedjoe

2 points for anyone who can guess what these are.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Bannedjoe said:


> 2 points for anyone who can guess what these are.




Cap/gun nuts.  (Don't forget to forward my points!)


:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Danang Sailor said:


> Cap/gun nuts.  (Don't forget to forward my points!)
> 
> 
> :th_lmao:



Definitely 2 points. (sent to your acct)

When I drew it, I was going for gun nuts.
Someone else posed cap and ball pistols.

They're all good.


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Flow Chart . . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## marchplumber

Doc said:


>



Why is this so hard for many to understand??

Is it seriously, that difficult to comprehend?  I just don't get it


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t know how many . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Naked chicks with guns


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Single Shot . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

No one needs . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


>


----------



## pirate_girl

He's da man!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Virginia . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Why are we blaming Trump. . .


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

This dog is trained . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The bootlegger . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Follow me . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

This is a gun free zone . . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Roses are Red . . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Another reloading tip. . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

My guns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Aroma therapy . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Aroma therapy . . .



I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

A Lee Enfield and a Mauser walk into a bar . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

My garden gnomes . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The subtle art . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

How pro gun are you . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 124009






.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sorry I’m late meant to post yesterday . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Firearms Exchange Program . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The rest of the World . . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> The rest of the World . . . .



Thank goodness some have for thought and situational awareness and had a "few" boxes already....hmmmm


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Liberals . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I know what you’re thinking . . .


----------



## Melensdad

For the record, I wear a mask ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

What I think I’m doing . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 128085



Damn.
I was just watching a video last night of guns blowing up.
This, to say the least, made me cringe.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t own rubber bullets . . .


----------



## Doc

Hmmm Really?   Anyone ever shot one in a 12ga?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Hmmm Really?   Anyone ever shot one in a 12ga?



Good chance you only get to do that once.


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Good chance you only get to do that once.




could you mean excessive pressure inside chamber?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> could you mean excessive pressure inside chamber?



Could be


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## marchplumber

Eeewwwwwwww






Lmbo


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Just bought . . .


----------



## Doc

You may have heard on the news about a Southern California man who was put under 72-hour psychiatric observation when it was found he owned 100 guns and allegedly had 100,000 rounds of ammunition stored in his home. The house also featured a secret escape tunnel.

By Southern California standards, someone owning 100,000 rounds is considered "mentally unstable.

BUT…

In Michigan, he'd be called "the last white guy still living in Detroit."

In Arizona, he'd be called "an avid gun collector."

In Arkansas, he'd be called "a novice gun collector."

In Utah, he'd be called "moderately well prepared," but they'd probably reserve judgment until they made sure that he had a corresponding quantity of stored food.

In Kansas, he'd be "A guy down the road you would want to have for a friend.

In Montana, he'd be called "The neighborhood 'Go-To' guy."

In Idaho, he'd be called "a likely gubernatorial candidate."

In Georgia, he'd be called "an eligible bachelor."

In North Carolina, Virginia, WV, Mississippi, Tennessee, Kentucky, South Carolina and Minnesota he would be called "a deer hunting buddy."

AND,OF COURSE,

In Ohio he'd just be "Bubba; who's a little short on Ammo."


----------



## Lenny

Gotta go you one better......And in Iowa, all the guns have names!  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m Your Huckleberry . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Should we . . .


----------



## Lenny

Should we?  Darn right!  I  took my shotgun with me to school when I was 12 years old a lot and the nun put it in the cloak room. Then I would hop on the bus after school and went to the Missouri River in Sioux City to hunt. My Dad picked me and my buddies up after school and drove us home with the squirrels,  rabbits and pheasants we murdered.

Not one problem.  None.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tupperware for men . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So a burglar . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Identify the gun . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Buy a High Point . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Identify the gun . . .


.44DD????


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Buy a High Point . . .




Like many things in America today, "broken"....


THANKS!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Like many things in America today, "broken"....
> 
> 
> THANKS!



It could have been a Jennings


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> .44DD????



45DD and a Keltec 45! :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Use the metric system . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Chip . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Shotguns . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Canned goods . . .


----------



## marchplumber

jim slagle said:


> Canned goods . . .



ROFLMBO!!!

AWESOME


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> ROFLMBO!!!
> 
> AWESOME



I think it’s the room in the basement next to the pic of a room Doc posted

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20728263&postcount=1001


----------



## marchplumber

"Chips" private stash for treat protection.....lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Canned goods . . .



Damn!  That's impressive.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Eye Test . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Have you noticed . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Broken camera lens in 3 . . . 2 . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

The older I get . . .


----------



## marchplumber

Jim,
That watermelon looked poka dotted!  Does that mean I need tracked armor?  Just asking......


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Jim,
> That watermelon looked poka dotted!  Does that mean I need tracked armor?  Just asking......



. . . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looking for a new girlfriend.

Should I continue the search or stop here?  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O62v5Sp_tDE[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Looks like you found a winner ...if you can keep up with her.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## marchplumber

Jim_S said:


> Looking for a new girlfriend.
> 
> Should I continue the search or stop here?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O62v5Sp_tDE


Did she have guns or something?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

marchplumber said:


> Did she have guns or something?




Guns?  I didn’t see any guns . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Can you assemble . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Walmart no longer sells . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Shhh . . . Be vewy vewy qwiet . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Social distancing . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You actually think . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Special delivery . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

HELP! . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

When your . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I don’t always . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Hit up my dealer on the corner today. He had that good stuff . . .


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 130248



This reminds me of my childhood. I took a jig saw to a pine board and cut out a stock. A 6 penny nail made my trigger and a 4 foot long stalk of "ditch weed" made the barrel of my "Kentucky rifle" With the right hat, Coonskin of course,I was Dan'el Boone.

With that "rifle" laid across our left arm Fess Parker Style, my friends and I patrolled the lower streets of Ferguson MO, terrorizing the neighbors.

Do you know what "ditch weed" is?
Betcha didn't know at the age of six I was already messing with pot.

Oh how I miss the innocence of youth.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


>



An interesting question.


----------



## marchplumber

The honest answer would depend upon "WHO" is doing the asking...............


Somethings I keep rather close to my chest...................=)


----------



## Doc

:th_lmao:


----------



## marchplumber

Hell YEAH!!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 136152


Good Point!


----------



## jimbo

Doc said:


> View attachment 136146


Marion Barry once went to an anti gun conference in 
DC surrounded by 6 of New York's armed finest.


----------



## Doc

jimbo said:


> Marion Barry once went to an anti gun conference in
> DC surrounded by 6 of New York's armed finest.


Yep, I remember that.   Duh.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## jimbo

A person who plans a murder for weeks, drives 30 miles from home to target a store and a single car in the parking lot has more on his mind than what type of gun shall I use?

There's way more to this story.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

Holy cow!! ???


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 137638



That's information that everyone needs to know!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

People who don't like modern modular weapons my be butthurt by this, but I'll let them supply their own kitten and cookies.


----------



## Colt Gomez

Read the caption guys, it is factual.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl

?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Mark1911

So this is not a meme, but it is of a political nature.

I manage a Ranch and Home store, and in addition to selling firearms we also offer customers the option of an “FFL TRANSFER”. This happens when a customer buys a firearm either on line or through the mail. Legally, these purchases need to ship to an FFL license holder, so that the proper paperwork and background check can be done before the customer takes possession of the firearm. We perform this service for a flat $30.

Anyway, today we received a stripped lower receiver for an AR 15 for a customer, and this particular item made me laugh out loud. Mind you, this is not photoshopped - it is real, I handled it myself…! (Serial number obscured for the customer’s protection)


----------



## Doc




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 143192


As Clint Eastwood once said, "Make my day, punk!"


----------



## Doc




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

For the menfolk  lol


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom

Hey, tomorrow is happy 2/23 (.223)


----------



## Melensdad

I found this image on an anti-gun facebook page.

At first I thought it might be satire?  After all, the Ukrainian people are doing exactly the same thing Kyle Rittenhouse did.  They are taking up arms and using them against people who are trying to kill them.  Literally.  So does this mean that the anti-gun page is now suggesting it is good for civilians to take up arms to defend their homes? Cities?  Country?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 147518


drop the mag, before anything else happens


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

Fu(k Biden, fu(k the lawless alphabet agencies that break rules to criminalize hobbyists.

Illegal executive orders and new rules that seem politically correct violate the rights of honest citizens.  Arrest and detain, for very long periods, the criminals, instead of the whole concept of "no cash bail" and lenient sentencing.  Leave the honest citizens alone, violent criminals don't follow laws and deserve to be in jail for the maximum time.


----------



## Mark1911

Europeans when they hear a noise at 2am:




Americans when they hear a noise at 2am:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> *Re: Firearms Humor*


Whisky Tango Foxtrot


----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 148799


Very nice shower gun.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Hope everyone is having a nice family cook out to enjoy MOTHERS DAY


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad

In the world of Joe Biden a "9mm blows the lungs completely out of a human body...."


----------



## chowderman

the collective "we" here probably know . . . but a FMJ 9 mm will go right thru the human body.  that's an issue in a crowded situation - the shot may take out an unintended target after exiting the perp.
a jacket-segmented hollow point - nah, makes about a six inch wound cavity.  good for what ails them.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911

THIS right here is a HUGE part of the problem…


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 150536


I am pretty sure paying attention in History class today would not help. Students would not see this lesson taught.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 150803


Uhmmmmmmm, I'm not biting on that!?!


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

no safe.  guns in a safe don't do well when needed.
my gun collection is loaded - full magazine, one in the chamber.
except for the Glock (no safety) - flip off the safety and pull the trigger.

just got the SW9-M.20 with safety.  they changed the safety lever to an embedded style.
not happy with that.
checking with my SW gunsmith with all the wall paper stuff, , , if it can be retrograded to the old style, or replace the slide/safety level in toto with the prior style....


----------



## Mark1911

chowderman said:


> no safe.  guns in a safe don't do well when needed.
> my gun collection is loaded - full magazine, one in the chamber.
> except for the Glock (no safety) - flip off the safety and pull the trigger.
> 
> just got the SW9-M.20 with safety.  they changed the safety lever to an embedded style.
> not happy with that.
> checking with my SW gunsmith with all the wall paper stuff, , , if it can be retrograded to the old style, or replace the slide/safety level in toto with the prior style....


2 safes full to overflowing. I keep necessary firearms around the house (and in vehicles), but the vast majority live in the safes - cool and dry, and ready when needed…


----------



## Umberto

chowderman said:


> no safe.  guns in a safe don't do well when needed.
> my gun collection is loaded - full magazine, one in the chamber.
> except for the Glock (no safety) - flip off the safety and pull the trigger.
> 
> just got the SW9-M.20 with safety.  they changed the safety lever to an embedded style.
> not happy with that.
> checking with my SW gunsmith with all the wall paper stuff, , , if it can be retrograded to the old style, or replace the slide/safety level in toto with the prior style....


Well, not all mine are in the safe…


----------



## Umberto

Mark1911 said:


> 2 safes full to overflowing. I keep necessary firearms around the house (and in vehicles), but the vast majority live in the safes - cool and dry, and ready when needed…
> 
> View attachment 151057
> View attachment 151060


Tell me about your Auto 5? I just traded for a Sweet Sixteen today.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911

Umberto said:


> Tell me about your Auto 5? I just traded for a Sweet Sixteen today.
> 
> View attachment 151061


It was my grandfather’s, it’s a Remington (I wish it were a Browning), and it is a 12 gage (kicks like a mule!).

the one you picked up looks like a very fine specimen


----------



## Umberto

Mark1911 said:


> It was my grandfather’s, it’s a Remington (I wish it were a Browning), and it is a 12 gage (kicks like a mule!).
> 
> the one you picked up looks like a very fine specimen


The 12’s do recoil but you get used to it. My dad had the Model 11 U.S. bomb from WW1 and sold it when I was in BCT. i wanted it and would love to find one. You have a treasure.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

I’ll put this here…


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

baldy347 said:


> *Re: Firearms Humor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharpened many TEACHER'S pencils- way back when...


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

saw a recent decently written - but totally insane - article showing guns per capita in USA vs the rest of the world and proposing that explains "gun violence" in USA.  specifically citing various European countries as "examples"

major severe totally destruction fact to the analysis:  Europe does not acceded to the 'slap on the hand' procedures of USA.  not in terms of prosecutors deciding crime is not crime, nor judges deciding 'it really ain't that bad'  the entire flexible living/existence in USA simply does not exist in Europe outside the hard core criminal element - and more recently the 'refugee'/'immigrant' sub-culture.

supposition:  gun ownership has increased with the non-prosecution of crime in USA.
anyone aware/seen/published defensible arguments showing gun ownership rate is a direct relationship to crime rate?

there are many sources that "indicate" gun purchases soar as 'more better restrictive gun laws' are proposed.

but all of that ignores the fact(s) that crime rate is soaring  - and defunded LEO organizations are point-blank unable to "protect" anything - so get a gun - be prepared to neutralize the threat....


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## chowderman

private property owners (like a mall . . .) can post "No Guns"
whether their posting carries any force of "law" depends on the state.

in some states "No Guns" is merely a suggestion.  those states have no law that allows a private property owner to preemptively prohibit carry of a concealed weapon.

in most states if a private property owner tells you to leave (because of weapon, or other) and you refuse, the best they can muster is trespassing charges.  without regard to whether they post "No Guns" or not .  this is the Nevada casino defense.  btw, in Nevada, do follow the casino's suggestions - the local courts understand with no doubt where the money is coming from, and when it comes to "you vs. casino" - you lose, not a single if about it.

NY - after having been severely beat about the head and face by SCOTUS, is busy outlining places where concealed weapons may not be carried  . . . now, aside from bars, where drunk idiots go out of control regularly . . .  NY has banned carrying a weapon anywhere you may need one.  NY's restrictions will not stand - however it'll take several decades to work through the courts.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad

2 posts above showed someone who turned a whole box of 3D printed guns at a Houston "gun buy back" that was supported by liberals within the city.  So called ghost guns, which, based on the Biden Administration's various statements, a serious threat to humanity.  So it was good to get them "off the streets" in the gun buy back.

Or was it?

Again I applaud the quick thinker who sold a bunch of plastic to the Houston liberals.  And this time I stand and applaud because he has shown them to be totally hypocritical fools.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## chowderman

I'd bet those were scrap as the culprit was learning how to 3-D print the parts....


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Anyone looking for a good Coyote Gun?


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom

Nice catch guys getting that one off the street!!!
That's a H&K Young America.  I haven't seen one in working condition in years.  They quit making them about the time WW2 started.
I'll take $50 for mine (which has been broken for as long as I remember).
Not mine, but here's what they look like


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl

Probably a repeat post.
I'm never sure.
Lol


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

Umberto said:


> View attachment 156043


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 156678


1912 Overture


----------



## chowderman

in miniature, , , my knee jerk reaction exactly....


----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto

I’ve had all three but now only have the 88.


----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Umberto




----------



## EastTexFrank

Umberto said:


> View attachment 157621



You mean, push it in and slap the bottom before pulling the trigger?


----------



## Umberto

Another thing I do, when filling gas tank, is keep my index finger extended and out of the handle of the gasoline nozzle handle like it was a pistol.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Mark1911




----------



## Pontoon Princess




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny

Umberto said:


> View attachment 158486View attachment 158487


Or napalm.


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Lenny

Umberto said:


> View attachment 158606


Yeah, well, if the news media told them there really is a Santa Claus and Tooth Fairy, the m/asses would believe it!


----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## FrancSevin

bczoom said:


> View attachment 158677


I wouldn't do dishes and laundry for just a gun. No

Maybe for a motorcycle


----------



## bczoom

FrancSevin said:


> I wouldn't do dishes and laundry for just a gun.


I guess I'm a bit different but with a few notes/reasons.
A) I do all my own laundry anyway.  Each member of the family has to do their own.
B) I'll do the dishes if I'm solo, otherwise, it's up to my wife or daughter.
C) Mrs. Zoom has never asked me if I bought a gun or how much it cost.  If she only knew...


----------



## Umberto




----------



## FrancSevin

I also do laundry and dishes. But not for a gun.  Because I love her.

If I bought another gun, she would see the receipt.  And it would be Okay.

However, 
A motorcycle is a whole nuther matter.


----------



## bczoom




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Umberto




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Umberto




----------

